# Champion cutter, Dual Peppy has PEP in his step again!



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

New owners sent a short video clip of Peppy. He's looking healthy and happy these days. Thank God for the person that didn't turn a blind eye to this situation. Makes me feel good to see him healthy and proud again. One happy ending amongst a sea of not so happy endings!

Veterinarian: "He is Dual Peppy again" | News - Home


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 4, 2014)

He looks amazing, and obviously is feeling good! It warms my heart to see this much of a change. I hope that the others who survived have fared as well. And I still feel terrible for the ones who were not discovered in time


----------

